# New Sinn 103 St DIAPAL arrived - many pics sorry !



## moby711 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi,

I switched my order from U2 fully tegimented to a 103 St DIAPAL.

Here are the first pictures of unpacking the beauty... detailed ones will follow soon... now enjoy :-!

















































































































































A finally a warm welcome from my others... ;-)


----------



## pipers (Apr 12, 2007)

Man, that is beautiful!!!... Enjoy it ... If you have the time, can you please post detailed pics comparing it w/ the submariner (length and thickness) thanks


----------



## Willows (Mar 25, 2006)

That really is a beautiful watch. On my wish list!

Great pics! :-!


----------



## sammysy (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm very impressed! Looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice. And double that for your collection.:-!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, I've been waiting for some real world photos to show up: WB says they won't be available over here until March. It looks great and the photos are top notch.
Enjoy your new beauty!
DW


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

Great shots! 103 DiaPal looks awesome! |> Wear it in good health. Congrats


----------



## holdemchamp1225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Great looking Sinn and I actually like it more than my 756 Diapal. Looks like this will be a contender for the NEXT Sinn. Congrats.

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, just wow! Nice, NICE Sinn!!!


----------



## moby711 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi,

it takes a little time to get used to the 103 series...
but it will be love a second sight :-!

Here another picture displaying the mood of the evening...


----------



## DocFossil (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if an existing model in the 103 line could be retrofitted with the Diapal technology?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

DocFossil said:


> Does anyone know if an existing model in the 103 line could be retrofitted with the Diapal technology?


I don't see why not, it's just a standard ETA 7750 whose escape wheel has been redesigned and DLC coated. The real question is will Sinn sell you a new escape wheel...I wouldn't hold my breath. :think:


----------



## moby711 (Apr 11, 2006)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I don't see why not, it's just a standard ETA 7750 whose escape wheel has been redesigned and DLC coated. The real question is will Sinn sell you a new escape wheel...I wouldn't hold my breath. :think:


I think Sinn is very flexible in getting custom wishes fullfilled at least when purchasing a new watch.
I can´t say 100% if Sinn also modyfies already used watches.
And even if yes the question is if such a modification will be worth the effort?


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice!

How does it compare to the speedy?


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

Great pics! Lots of polished sides to it, didn't realise that ;-)


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Congrats~Looks fantastic! ;-)


----------



## rcb_biep (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice 103!
What do you mean with "...get used to the 103 series"?
Loved my since the first day I got it (and of course still do)!

ps. would you be able to take a (macro) picture of the back, especially the balance/escapement wheel? Wondering how the black esc. wheel looks!

Thanks!

BartV


----------



## t1026 (May 8, 2007)

Way too Sinnful!! These pictures should be banned:rodekaart They make me want one right now!!!  O.K. Enough of joking (the banned part,) thanks for superb pictures that tell everything about the watch - look at those blue screws on the movement!!:-!
:thanks


----------



## s67 (May 15, 2007)

Lovely watch very similar to the O&W Mirage iii, also a great box of great watches, what watch have you got planned for the top right slot?


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Big Sinn 103 fan here and that is fantastic. Congrats on a truly great pickup.


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but these are probably some of the best 103 pics on the net... very well done! I was wondering what your impressions of the 103 are now that you have had it these past months. Comfort on the wrist? Keeping time well? Is it your regular rotation considering your impressive collection :-!

Thanks for any input you may have... :thanks


----------



## sammysy (Jan 28, 2009)

What a handsome watch! In my opinion this is the best looking Sinn out there.


----------



## edsubz (Jun 29, 2010)

sammysy said:


> What a handsome watch! In my opinion this is the best looking Sinn out there.


agree
just simply gorge 
love the box of goodies also
especially the doxas
but dont give up on the u2 brother
:-!


----------



## Sunburst (May 23, 2010)

Nice score!!.
You have very well rounded collection.

:-!


----------



## michael stanley (Apr 21, 2011)

hello.....i must say this post is probably a little out of the loop since its been about a year...but I am in the market for my first automatic watch and i narrowed it down to the sinn 103 diapal and a guinand 40.50-03...at least they are both german and cousins so to speak..made you laugh  but i guess i am asking the same questions as king black bolt...and also a new question the diapal looks smaller and curvier than the guinand at 41 cm.....does it feel small or is that the optical illusion..and does it feel weighty..i guess subconciously i want a heavy watch


----------



## Xspect (Jul 27, 2010)

moby711 said:


>


Wow look how wimpy the rolex sub and seamaster looks in that box


----------

